# 6-ft cobra pops out of toilet



## Allu Azad (Feb 26, 2014)

Family&rsquo;s horror as 6-ft cobra pops out of toilet - Mumbai Mirror




> A Mulund family were left terrified after they discovered a 6-foot cobra in their toilet just minutes after one member had used it on Monday night.
> 
> They eventually caught the cobra, but the sight of a snake repeatedly popping its head out of the commode was enough to traumatise 48-year-old Desai's wife and their 17-year-old daughter.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 26, 2014)

*www.tdpri.com/forum/attachments/stomp-box/145690d1348845548-wah-pedal-country-music-shocked_meme1-png

DAMN !!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 26, 2014)

That's Scary !


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2014)

God saved the family.  But that is scary.


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2014)

snakin around


----------



## Flash (Feb 26, 2014)

Whatif.. ...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 26, 2014)

apparently its common in some areas. donno why the story had a photo of the woman pointing at ... what it came out from.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 26, 2014)

This reminds me of our own story with a snake at home.

On a routine day after a rainy night in Hyderabad, after I have gone to school and my dad to look after his business, my mom was sweeping the house. She is so fond of cleaning nook and corner every day and so was trying to sweep underneath a plastic sheet almirah (hope atleast some of you know what a plastic sheet almirah looks like) in our bedroom. The base layer of the almirah had some cushions in it and so the base plastic sheet was resting on the ground with the weight. She wanted to lift that from underneath the sweep and so she put her hand and she felt as if she touched something slippery. The first thing that stroke her mind was a fish like sense of touch and she grew suspicious.

Now that she knew there is something she lifted the base a little more with a stick this time and saw a head and she immediately closed it. At that point in time of life we had no cell phone or a landline for that matter and so all she can do is guard the snake from getting out and getting into some other place by saving herself from its reach. She hopped onto the bed and kept constant watch around the almirah untill afternoon (for about 4 hrs) until my father reached back home and got to know about this. A snake keeper was called and he took him out and secured the place and later told us that it was the black cobra.

As it was raining the other night, the snake looks to have taken shelter entering through the hole thats made forpushing out water and somehow reached the almirah. And it looks like the cushion gave it the needed warmth and sense of security that it stayed there for the day 

Now the funny part --
Later after many months, one of my fathers customers in our shop started telling my dad about this snake story (ofcourse his own version or may be the version made by his story teller) and he said "In our colony some lady was sleeping with a snake underneath her pillow and she realized only when she got up in the morning. She was very lucky to survive". My dad had the laugh of his day and calmly replied to him that the lady was none other than his wife and also corrected his story


----------



## srkmish (Feb 26, 2014)

I had a scare today, when i was searching for shirt to wear to office and a cockroach sprang out. Nothing compared to the trauma of the Cobra victims though.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 26, 2014)

very scari stori


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Scary.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2014)

Stop pooping in his home and he'll leave you alone. The poor cobra, sitting in his hall, reading a book and all of a sudden - PLOP!! That fella was probably just trying to find the demon who defiled his dorm with defecation.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2014)

I've seen enough hentai to know where this story ends in.


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 27, 2014)

how to get safe from all these .. how can one prevent of these to happen .. ??


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 27, 2014)

GayleShier said:


> how to get safe from all these .. how can one prevent of these to happen .. ??



Try and find a vaccum chamber to close yourself in


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2014)

GayleShier said:


> how to get safe from all these .. how can one prevent of these to happen .. ??



Shut down everything.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 27, 2014)

GayleShier said:


> how to get safe from all these .. how can one prevent of these to happen .. ??



Learn to read the code.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 28, 2014)

GayleShier said:


> how to get safe from all these .. how can one prevent of these to happen .. ??



multiflap


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Feb 28, 2014)

Hahaha.


----------



## ash63425 (Feb 28, 2014)

Good that the family members are safe but the thing is that actually humans have not left natural habitats of animals untouched that is the reason the stories of wild animals breaking into human colonies are heard more often.


----------

